# Great Fundraising Idea



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We did this just a couple weekends ago and I just saw a post about a splash park in FL doing it ... a day to the local public pools for dogs!!

The pools here in Milwaukee close on Labor Day at 5:00 pm ... to humans. They open again at 6:30 and for two hours dogs and their owners can swim and splash and have a ball!

The money from the event up here helps promote more off-leash parks in the area.

The pools have to drain and clean for the season anyway - why not make some money before it's done!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Our local Splash Zone just did that - except they waited a week to let the chemicals leave the water.

It was sponsered by the dog park and had venders. They charged $5 a family for parking and made their money that way.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

great idea & sounds like lots of fun for everyone!


----------

